# Help! Unable to customize Di2 shifting (e-tube application not working)



## bikingmeditation

I've got Ultegra 6870 with the SM-BCR2 PC connector (which allows customizing). I'm having a few problems with the e-tube connector:

1. When I plug in to the bike via the SM-EW90 junction box, it shows the "customize" button as grayed out. 

2. When I click "connection check" and go through the steps, it tells me there's a firmware update for the internal battery. But when I click "next" it says that the front/rear derailler, both shifters and the junction box are connected but doesn't list the battery. 

If I click "next" again, it just keeps going back to that screen. If I start the connection check by only selecting the battery, it still tries to connect to everything and won't let me do anything!

Does anyone know how I can update the battery firmware so I can connect and customize the shifting?


----------



## goodboyr

I encountered this in an early build because the original firmware was so old. You need to disconnect everything except the battery and upgrade it first.


----------



## bikingmeditation

goodboyr said:


> I encountered this in an early build because the original firmware was so old. You need to disconnect everything except the battery and upgrade it first.


Thank you! How do I do that? There is a junction box hidden in the bottom bracket where the battery and derailleurs are connected. Do I have to take off the cranks and bottom bracket and disconnect them?


----------



## goodboyr

Disconnect wiring to shifters, rd and FD. Then try.


----------



## bikingmeditation

goodboyr said:


> Disconnect wiring to shifters, rd and FD. Then try.


Thanks but that would require taking the crankset and bottom bracket off. i called Shimano and they claim using a SM-PCE1 instead of SM-BCR2 will allow updating the firmware without doing. I will try that and post back if it works.


----------



## goodboyr

I meant just unplug at the device. In other words, unplug the connection at the FD, at the RD and at each shifter. Then all you have is the front junction connected to the battery. Try it then. OTOH if you have the pce, then just remove the seatpost , disconnect at the battery and then connect the battery straight into the pce.


----------



## carbonLORD

Happened to me as well. You need to connect the PCE1 directly into the battery cradle while the battery is connected. Then it will work just fine.

EDIT: I'll leave that up for older users. I'd suggest direct connect to the BTR2 and see of that works. Cant see why it wouldnt. Kind of a silly procedure on Shimanos part but I'm still waiting for the Pad app as well.


----------



## bikingmeditation

goodboyr said:


> I meant just unplug at the device. In other words, unplug the connection at the FD, at the RD and at each shifter. Then all you have is the front junction connected to the battery. Try it then. OTOH if you have the pce, then just remove the seatpost , disconnect at the battery and then connect the battery straight into the pce.


How do I disconnect them? do I need a special tool or can I just pull them out by hand? and do I disconnect them from the shifters or just disconnect the shifters?


----------



## carbonLORD

There is a special tool but I have been know to wiggle it loose and reattach it by hand in a pinch. The tool is like $5 and should have come with your electronic group set.

Shimano TL-EW02 Di2 E-Tube Plug Tool


----------



## Jonnyn15

I encountered this exact problem when fitting an internal battery to a previously external 6770 system.

I read it firstly as if I would need the PCE1 to update only the battery but simply disconnect the plugs at the RD,FD and two shifters and it will update the battery and then most likely update the firmware for all the other parts too.


----------



## goodboyr

I just updated the firmware on my internal battery BTR2 and indeed it works by disconnecting the shifters by unplugging them from the ew90a front junction, and unplugging the cables at the RD and FD. After that the firmware update works fine with the BCR2 charger.


----------



## bikingmeditation

goodboyr said:


> I just updated the firmware on my internal battery BTR2 and indeed it works by disconnecting the shifters by unplugging them from the ew90a front junction, and unplugging the cables at the RD and FD. After that the firmware update works fine with the BCR2 charger.


are you then able to customize the shifting/buttons?


----------



## goodboyr

Of course. After the update, you plug everything back in, and you can customize as before.


----------



## hyfrir

I have similar problem after that I upgrade the e-tube to 2.5.
So I downgrade back to e-tube 2.4 (I kept that installation file in my computer) & after that I'll upgrade to a new firmware.
When I finish that I upgrade the e-tube back to 2.5 *& now everything work great.*


----------



## mmpotash

So does this mean to customize the shifters, for example swap the functions for the right side, (rear), shifter buttons, you do not need the SM-PCE1???


----------



## goodboyr

With the internal battery and the ew90 3 or 5 port junction the bcr2 charger will do all that.


----------



## mmpotash

goodboyr said:


> With the internal battery and the ew90 3 or 5 port junction the bcr2 charger will do all that.


I have the external battery.


----------



## goodboyr

Do you have the ew90 a or b front junctions? I'm not sure that the bcr2 works with the external battery. I think you need the pce1 then.


----------



## goodboyr

I just noticed a picture that shows you can charge an external battery through the EW90A front JB, using the BCR2 internal battery charger. So, I assume the firmware update and customization functions would work as well. So, you are in business.

Another rare sighting of the Di2 external battery - Belkin's mechanics were charging this bike through the new charging port Photos | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## b3nsal

*Thank you goodboy*



goodboyr said:


> I just updated the firmware on my internal battery BTR2 and indeed it works by disconnecting the shifters by unplugging them from the ew90a front junction, and unplugging the cables at the RD and FD. After that the firmware update works fine with the BCR2 charger.[This worked for me awsome]


----------



## scico

b3nsal said:


> goodboyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just updated the firmware on my internal battery BTR2 and indeed it works by disconnecting the shifters by unplugging them from the ew90a front junction, and unplugging the cables at the RD and FD. After that the firmware update works fine with the BCR2 charger.[This worked for me awsome]
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried that, leaving only internal battery connected but it doesn't work!!
> When I plug USB cable it switches twice between 'Recognize...' and 'Connect...' and it remains with 'Connect BCR2...'
Click to expand...


----------



## OldChipper

Thanks! You guys have just saved me a ton of money and aggravation. After reading this thread, I NEVER want to convert to electronic shifting! I cycle to get away from exactly these kinds of hassles!!!


----------



## goodboyr

Thanks for the helpful, on topic comment.


----------

